# Apartment Living - Neighbours cooking smells



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello all, we live in an apartment with individual air conditioning units but at times odours of the neighbours cooking seem to get in through the ac vents

I'm wondering how this happens - I'm quite certain that each apartment has its own ac ducting and compressor units

Anyone else face this problem? Besides moving into a villa, any ideas on how I can prevent the smell from coming in to my apartment?

Many thanks


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, good luck buddy.

I once throw up because the smell was really too strong! And guess what? The smell just haunts the apartment even after the occupants left.

Not sure what can be done, most probably knock on doors, check the neighbors, and see if you can fit.

For some culture, personal hygiene is not existence.

The issue is found regardless of the class or education. I lived in premiumum apartments, shared villas and such, and it's the same!

Find yourself a private place, or checkout the neighbors,


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope every apartment I have been in has the same issue. Either you also make bad smells and let them suffer or you get some odor spray and keep spraying.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm in an apartment in what I think of as a cheaper part of Dubai (IMPZ) and I don't have that problem either in the apartment nor in the building (i.e. shared areas or corridors). I suspect that the quality of the ventilation/AC may be in question here.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

Agree with Chestnut, think it's an actual HVAC design/install problem. I'm also in IMPZ and haven't had this issue come up in my apartment. Though sometimes one of my neighbours cracks open her door to cross ventilate her place while cooking and the hallway will smell a bit.


----------

